# 4”x4”x8”



## Ethan Neil (Jan 3, 2022)

New acrylic enclosures I created ready for some Ghost nymphs to fill them up. I made this enclosure after seeing a few other diy mantis enclosures online. The air vents were deigned and made by myself and are 3D printed from PLA plastic and mesh is fiberglass screen. I’ll be using triple washed coco fiber as the substrate. I was thinking of adding a small plant in the center of the enclosure but since this is my first mantis setup I’ll need to do some research on the type of plants that are safe to use in mantis enclosures.


----------



## kylelleonard (Jun 13, 2022)

That's really nice looking. I've been searching all day for something to make air vents and still make them look good, very good idea.


----------

